# Intense HT



## Bampedi (14. September 2008)

so, da ich schonmal in einem gewissen anderen forum gefragt hatte und niemand was sagen konnte und ich mich gedulden sollte, hier also erneut die frage:

wann kommt es, wie kommt es, wieviel kostet es?


vielen dank schonmal für die antworten.


----------



## Christiaan (14. September 2008)

Wann, nachste Seizon, also denke mal April, Mai, Ungefahr EUR 900(laut MS Racing auf Eurobike) und als Rahmen der Rahmen heisst Tazer DJ wenn Ich mich nicht Irre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (14. September 2008)

oh vielen dank.

aber das dauert ja dann noch ewig!


----------



## santacruza (15. September 2008)

na dann hast du doch schön viel zeit zum träumen...


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2008)

Und der Rahmen kommt leider nicht aus den guten alten US of A, wie man hier http://singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=3018&PHPSESSID=3cb95fff33637c932b0e8fae2b3b1e8c nachlesen kann.
"The new Intense Tazer hardtail. Their only bike not welded in the US, so this one's hopefully going to be reasonably affordable when it comes out soon."


----------



## TeeWorks (16. September 2008)

ich finds irgendwie löblich, dass er nicht in Temecula geschweißt wird!! ...weil die masse an Rahmen, die die sonst zu schweißen hätten - wäre qualitativ fatal für alle anderen Rahmenmodelle! Mal abgesehen davon, dass somit der Tazer Rahmen erschwinglicher bleibt. Außerdem werden die dinger sicher um einiges heftiger zermoshed als andere Intense Rahmen, somit isses auch net so schlimm, wenn nicht vom meisterwelder persönlich signiert 

...irgendwann kommt mir der garantiert ins haus , aber in stealthblack und mit 24ern *duckundweg*


----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2008)

900 Euro für ein Taiwan-HT sind aber schon 'ne Ansage. Naja, wer's mag.


----------



## Christiaan (16. September 2008)

Für mich ist das Problem das der Rahmen für ein Gabel mit 120mm Federweg gebaut ist(Laut MS auf Eurobike) was ja für ein 4X und Dirt Rahmen zu viel ist!


----------



## TeeWorks (16. September 2008)

glaube nicht, dass der rahmen sich nicht auch mit einer 100er gabel vertragen würde 

Ne 36er im UzziVP Proto is ja auch nicht unbedingt das, was man als außenstehender in so nen "bombproof" freerider erwarten würde.   

...wahrscheinlich verträgt der tazer mit der geo sogar 140mm und somit super als kleines trailbike geeignet 

@san_andreas: was lesen meine geröteten augen da in deiner signatur?!?!? ...renn ich extra in der gegend rum damit du das ding gleich wieder verkaufst?


----------



## Sabes (16. September 2008)

also auf der eurobike wurde mir erklärt, dass der rahmen je nach gabel seine geometrie ein wenig anpasst. mit ner 100 gabel soll die geo gut für dirt gehen...den rahmen wirds ja auch nur in einer größe geben und soll je nach aufbau wirklich allem irgendwie gerechet werden...


----------



## TeeWorks (16. September 2008)

nice!

...hm, 900 Euro für nen HT rahmen... hat da wieder jemand ordentlich provision draufgehauen wahrscheinlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (16. September 2008)

mir ist das hardtail von der robusteheit etwas zu mager. das papierunterrohr ist mir da zu dellenanfällig, zumal ich mit nem hardtail immer unbedachter fahre als mim fully, ich probier halt doch mehr schmarrn mit nem hardtail aus. die nächste frage ist natürlich, was der rahmen überhaupt wiegt. ich schätze ihn auf ca. 2,1 kilo, da gibts dann doch robustere sachen, die ähnlich wiegen, aber stürze besser wegstecken. 900 euro für made in sonstwiewo sind mir dann auch zuviel. den schweißnähten sieht mans aber nicht an, außer die zwei messebikes wurden noch in USA gemacht. hübsch isses aber auf alle fälle. ich hab übrigens preislich etwas von über 1000 euro aufgeschnappt, woher ich das hab, weiß ich aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2008)

Tja, für 1000 Eusen gibts von Foes den Predator-Rahmen, schön "handmade in USA".


----------



## santacruza (18. September 2008)

aber nur wenn man ihn aufschnappt...ich würde erst mal abwarten...achja, ich hab aufgeschnappt das tazer wiegt nackt 3,9812 kilo und kostet in steber-red 15 000 euro, da in diesem farbtopf ein tropfen blut des meisters ist...................


----------



## TeeWorks (18. September 2008)




----------

